# Beginning to panic - wax



## Custard Cream (9 March 2016)

Mare isn't due till April 21st, I'm expecting really anytime from 1st April as previous foal was 2 weeks early. 

However, tonight I've discovered 2 blobs of wax on her teats. I'm assuming it's wax, orangey sticky stuff. Isn't it too early for this?
There's no milk running, her boobs feel really hard. No other signs, she's living out at mo (starting to come in at night middle of March), and is eating her hay happily and eagerly. 

Do mares produce wax this early I or should I be worried?


----------



## crabbymare (9 March 2016)

what were the first and last dates she was covered or inseminated? "orangey stuff" is early wax and we have had mares produce that 3 weeks beforee actually foaling. it normally gets lighter in colout through clear to a whitish colour. some mares do not wax at all so you need to take it along with the other physical signs. what shape is her belly - is it dropped down and more pointy? what are the muscles like over  the top of her tail and hip area - have they gone a lot softer and squidgier? what is her vulva like - gently lift her tail a little bit so you can see it with warm hands and wait a few seconds for her to relax. is the vulva long and looking dropped and possibly a bit open  at the bottom and if it is a bit open are the membranes inside more a red colour than the normal pink?


----------



## PorkChop (9 March 2016)

Ohhh, exciting times 

I have had a mare wax up super early, don't worry - ridiculous thing to say, of course you are going to worry!

They love to spring surprises on you, to keep you on your toes.  The only sure fire way I have found when predicting foaling is to sit up and watch them like a hawk 

Really good luck, you are going to love it


----------



## Custard Cream (9 March 2016)

No other signs at all. Belly still big and low. She's dropped slightly behind but not a lot. Vulva, no change at all!

She's not even 300 days yet....

She was AI'd at 9am on May 16th 2015


----------



## crabbymare (9 March 2016)

not too bad then. lets say she were to foal at 320 days that would take you to the end of this month so if she were to be waxing the same 3 weeks as I posted above that would be ok and would pretty much tie in with her going 335 days and being 2 weeks early like last time. not sure where you are but the weather has been a bit warmer the last couple of days and there has been some sun around so if she has done the foal well and its formed properly you could get an early one. keep a very close eye on her wax for the colour to change and lets hope the milk strips get to you quickly so you can get an idea of what she is going to do to you. this is the part where you wil start looking older and older through lack of sleep and if you do leave her alone you will be tossing and turning wondering what if she did it well and is going to be really early. and what if the milk is changing fast and she foals really early and what if what if - its great fun  just a thought - you could milk off a few drips of milk (not wax) onto your finger and lick it as it will turn sweet before the foal is born. non technical but effective


----------



## Custard Cream (9 March 2016)

Thanks crabby!!

I'm 17 weeks preggers myself and still throwing up. Had hoped by April if be feeling tip top again so I hope it doesn't come early, I'm already in bed as feeling grotty, can't be doing sleeping in the stable just yet! Have ordered the strips. Will start bringing her in at night tomorrow I think, just in case.


----------



## crabbymare (9 March 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			I'm 17 weeks preggers myself and still throwing up.
		
Click to expand...

then perhaps have someone else taste the milk drips  hope she keeps her legs crossed for a few weeks until you feel better


----------



## GemG (10 March 2016)

Oh how exciting! Oh and combined pregnancy lol! Good luck and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Alec Swan (10 March 2016)

If your mare is 'actually' waxing-up at what is effectively 6 weeks early,  then I'd have a competent repro vet examine her.  I had a mare who was covered in-hand over 3 separate years and she foaled one month early with the first foal,  bang on the day with the second and a month late with the third.  6 weeks early is early enough to cause concern,  I'd say.  

I may well be wrong,  but a simple 'phone call and id it's felt necessary,  a possible examination wouldn't hurt.

Alec.


----------



## Custard Cream (10 March 2016)

Yup call to vet. 

Spoken with previous owner. She foaled 2 weeks earlier than 340 days and waxed up 3 weeks before foaling.....

So going on that she's absolutely bang on. 

There's no milk running, no other physical signs at all. Watchful eyes all round!


----------



## Alec Swan (10 March 2016)

A wise decision.  I've only ever had one mare wax up before 7 days pre-birth,  and the early days for the foal were a nightmare.

I may very well be wrong in being concerned,  but will you be sure to let us know the outcome?  

Alec.


----------



## logical decision (10 March 2016)

My mare waxed up early last year and began running milk. In her case it was due to placentitis which we managed with antibiotics up until the birth. I was so glad I called the vet as it could have been a lot worse. The colt went nearly full term but needed to have IGG transfer after birth and was a worry for a couple of weeks. He is now nearly a year old and has suffered a little from the low immune issue at birth but his own immunity is kicking in now and fingers crossed no more problems!
 Good luck with your mare and the safe arrival of your foal xx


----------



## Custard Cream (10 March 2016)

Will certainly keep you all updated.


----------

